# 3 little sessions...Darwin N.T



## ChoonaChaser (May 28, 2013)

G'day yakkers,

It seems every time my favourite tides come around, I am on shift.
This week was big spring tides of 7.6m plus down to 0.5m low here in Darwin.
With that much movement, there had to be some action on the morning high.

luckily, my boss put me on the arvo shift on tue and wed, and then I had saturday morning off.
The sessions were quick, a 'get in and get out'.
Even though the were short sessions, they saw there fair fill of action.

All fish were caught on hard bodies, some on barra classics and some on gold bombers,
Some on the cast and some on the troll. 
The largest mack was caught on the cast with an albino barra classic.








Session One: Tuesday Morning 'The Reco Mission"
I had to search out my 2 fav spots and pic which one was firing.
This morning I got nothing on the troll around the reef but then 
saw some bust ups just a bit further out
I couldn't pick the species.
Didn't look like longtails or queenies, only one way to find out!
Turned out to be some hungry grey macks, that slapped my red and white 10ft barra classic,
on the cast with some blistering runs.








Session 2: (Wed Morning) The 'usual suspects'
This morning saw more action on the troll with the usual guys,
I ended up with 2 Brassy's, a queeny and a Spaniard 
Brassies trick you every time 
as you think that first run might be a big mack
then the fight turns into a tug war with all the tell tail signs.
Some mates gave me some tips to get them in a lot quicker.
I did quick 1 inch pumps while continually turning them
seems to break the most stubborn of Brassy Trevallies








Session 3 (Saturday Morning) "Icing on the cake"
On day break I trolled the usual reefy drop off, at the end of the troll run
I pulled in my lure for a recast and got hit by what looked like a mack.
sadly I dropped it, but then quickly lobbed my lure out in hope for a 2nd chance draw
I brought the albino classic in erratically and within 1m of the hobie 
I watched a nice mack swoop in and swallow my barra lure whole.
What a sight!
This mack was not the longest I have caught, but was thick, and used that to dig deep 
3 blistering runs and some hot braid later
It finally gave up....
Followed up another Spaniard on the troll 
it was great closing to big 7m springs and my 3 little sessions.

Can't wait for next springs...

Cheers 
Aaron


----------



## cam07 (Sep 12, 2008)

Great stuff, that much tide movement blows my mind


----------



## Cuda (Sep 18, 2006)

Looks like a couple of great sessions! You are catching some top fish there!


----------



## jhbc123 (Oct 4, 2012)

I am green with envy.....mate, nice fish..yeah those tides, can't even imagine how to fish in tides like that...well done mate.


----------



## mackayaker (Aug 14, 2010)

Great report, awesome fish and even better pics!

Cheers Scotty


----------



## Beekeeper (Aug 20, 2011)

You're livin' the good life, Aaron!

Great fish!

Jimbo


----------

